# Lohnt Fullface?



## LB-Biker (12. März 2010)

Moin, was denkt ihr, ist es sinnvoll für Dirt und Street nen Fullface aufzuziehen?
Ich bin mir noch net ganz sicher, aber  so nen normaler Helm bietet ja 0 Kinnschutz.
Ich habe in etwa 60 ? für den Helm eingeplant, jetzt stellt sich natürlich die Frage ( wenn Fullface) welchen ich nehmen soll und vorallem wo ich ihn bestellen soll, weil bei mir in der Umgebung gibts keinen Laden für sowas.
Die SuFu habe ich schon beansprucht, und es gibt zwar 1000 Threads zu helmen aber keiner davon kann mir so richtig helfen.

MfG


----------



## alli333i (12. März 2010)

also fullface ist auf jeden fall zu empfehlen.....welchen musst du am besten selbst ausprobieren. wegen kopfform etc mal anprobieren...von der marke her sind giros recht gut aber nicht so günstig  guck doch mal im i-net nach (amazon, etc. haben bestimmt was brauchbares)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crannY (12. März 2010)

Also kommt drauf an..
Fullface:

+ erhoehte sicherheit
- eingeschraenkteres sichtfeld
- ggf. mehr saft anner birne im sommer

Halbschale:

+ weiteres sichtfeld
-+ saftet auch nach ner zeit
+ sieht nich so uebertrieben aus wenn du normal kleine dirts faehrst und vorallem street
- praktisch kein kinnschutz


Da musste selber abwaegen aber eigentlich wuerd ich bei deinem budget ne halbschale empfehlen, im endeffekt reicht das schon.. nur wenn du mit dem x mal richtig auf den boden klatscht siehts halt boese aus..
gibt bestimmt noch mehr pro contra argumente aber so grob sind das die elementarsten die mir grad auf die schnelle einfallen


----------



## LB-Biker (12. März 2010)

ich tendiere wegen dem kinnschutz eig. zum FF, und das mit dem Schwitzen stimt schon, aber dann haste halt im Winter auch ne warme Birne, kompromisse muss man immer eingehen.
Da ich mich eh öfters  Maule wenn ich was "einfaches" mache als wenn es an die schwierigen Passagen geht will ich halt den FF auch beim Street ect. anziehen, sieht halt komisch aus aber auch net komischer als mit ner Eierschale auf.
Hatte halt auch schon nen Unfall wo mir nen kinnschutz viel erspart hätte aber ist halt so.

wie findet ihr den o neal fury?


----------



## poritz (12. März 2010)

der is ganz gut nur is des n mx.helm oder un die sind halt nochma schwere und wärmer , welcher natürlich perfekt wär is der specialized devaint aber der is sauu teure


----------



## black soul (12. März 2010)

fullface ist ratsam,  angebote gibts  jede menge günstig.
kuck doch mal in den einschlägigen onlineshops, allerdings ist ausprobieren  immer besser.
oft fallen die grössen etwas unterschiedlich aus.
o`neal ist schon mal gut.
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produktlistek.cfm?HNR=101
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=100306115821&katid=130

hier kannst du per rechnung bestellen, was nicht passt geht zurück.

edith sagt: kuckst du bikemarkt


----------



## alli333i (12. März 2010)

achso: habe auch schon günstige fullface helme gesehen, bei denen man den kinnschutz auch abmachen kann. so für ca 50 glaube ich


----------



## LB-Biker (12. März 2010)

kann ich bei fahrrad.de nicht passende Helme zurückschicken?


----------



## LB-Biker (12. März 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> kann ich bei fahrrad.de nicht passende Helme zurückschicken?




bzw. was haltet ihr von dem?

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...0YmlrZXMvcHJvZHVrdGxpc3Rlay5jZm0/SE5SPTEwMQ==


----------



## Peter88 (12. März 2010)

..


> Was passiert wenn ich das bestellte Produkt doch nicht möchte oder es nicht passt?
> Bei Online-Bestellungen haben Sie immer ein 14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht. Nähere Informationen sowie die genauen Bedingungen finden Sie hier.
> 
> Für die Beauftragung eines Umtauschs, einer Rückgabe oder auch einer Reklamation haben wir ein Kundenservice-Modul entwickelt und dort die möglichen Fälle abgebildet. Wählen Sie den für Sie passenden Link aus und folgen Sie der Anleitung.
> ...


----------



## alli333i (12. März 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> bzw. was haltet ihr von dem?
> 
> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...0YmlrZXMvcHJvZHVrdGxpc3Rlay5jZm0/SE5SPTEwMQ==





scheint ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (13. März 2010)

alli333i schrieb:


> scheint ganz gut


 
Ich weiß nicht. Fiberglas bei dem Preis?????
Wenn dein Mund lieb ist, investiere in einen gescheiten Helm.

 Wegen dem Saftproblem: Ich fahre den Specialized Deviant II (160 bzw. 300 mit Carbonschale), welcher extrem geil belüftet ist und du wirklich CC-Helmfeeling hast. Der ist leicht, sehr gut belüftet und schaut stylisch aus. MEIN TIPP.


----------



## poritz (13. März 2010)

der bell bellistic ist gut hab ich auch hab mich auch schon paar ma gelegt , aber is noch nix abgebroche


----------



## LB-Biker (13. März 2010)

den finde ich soweit auch ganz gut, aber ist der innen wirklich so billig verarbeitet und aus so billigem Material und ist das Innenfutter herausnehmbar?


----------



## Twenty-1 (14. März 2010)

eine alternative zum fullface wäre evtl. auch ein casco viper; da hast du quasi eine "normalen radmütze" mit abnehmbarem visier

http://www.casco-helme.de/de/produk...page=flypage.tpl&product_id=14&category_id=17

ich hab zufällig so ein teil abzugeben  was hast du für einen kopfumfang?


----------



## LB-Biker (14. März 2010)

danke für das Angebot, aber ich kann gut verstehen dass du einen abzugeben hast 
Ist nicht mein Fall.
Kann mir einer was zum Bell Belistic sagen?

MfG


----------



## poritz (14. März 2010)

ja also der bellistic ist einer der leichteren helme , er ist auch einigermaßen gut belüftet ich habe im sommer nicht mehr geschwitzt wie mit einem halbschalen helm ( und ich schwitzte sehr leicht ) und ja das innen futter ist leider nicht heraus nehmbar find ich aber nich weiter schlimm man kann ihn ja auch auswaschen soweit ich weis ( hab ich zwar noch nie probiet ) , ja des wars eingentlich auch schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube_ltd_race (14. März 2010)

Ich hätte auch n Helm im angebot 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/255270/cat/13


----------



## LB-Biker (14. März 2010)

Ich habe gehört, dass der Belistic innen mit so nem billig weichmacher material verarbeitet ist, stimmt das? Wenn nicht ist das glaube ich meine Wahl


----------



## poritz (14. März 2010)

mhh weis ich jetzt net , weis auch net so richtig was du meinst


----------



## LB-Biker (14. März 2010)

Kommt die verarbeitung innen billig rüber, stinkt das Material? 

Und wie sieht das mit dem "innen Auswaschen" aus? Das ist mir auch sehr wichig, weil ich das Teil ne Zeit lang aufhaben werde


----------



## Aluray (14. März 2010)

hi 
ich wollte mal fragen sind 1,5kg für einen fullface zu schwer?
hab mir nämlich einen gekauft und wenn ich jetzt lese dass die alle nur um 1kg haben glaubich dass der zu schwer ist.


----------



## Stolem (14. März 2010)

jau. ist wohl eher MX als MTB

beim MTB wiegen FF so 800-1200 gramm


----------



## Aluray (14. März 2010)

ok 
ich poste ihn am besten mal da schon da steht dass er für dirt,freeride,downhill geignet ist.
http://www.bike24.net/p110411.html

P.s sorry das ich diesen thread dafür nehme wollte jetzt aber keinen neuen aufmachen


----------



## CrossX (14. März 2010)

Bei dem rumgetrickse bei Dirt und Street möchte ich keinen 1,5kg Helm auf dem Kopf haben. Das wäre mir eindeutig zu schwer. 

Mein MX Helm den ich zum DH verwende wiegt knapp unter 1,4 kg und den empfinde ich schon als sehr schwer bei schnellen Richtungswechseln oder wenns mal richtig ruppig wird.


----------



## Aluray (14. März 2010)

ok
naja jetzt hab ich ihn eh schon^^ 
auserdem fÃ¼r 50â¬ passt der schon!
ich will eh nich wirklich tricksen damit, bin halt noch anfÃ¤nger und will damit springen am dirtpark Ã¼ben und in bikepark.
aber halt nich so extream^^ 
brauch ich eigentlich ne extra google oder geht da auch ne skibrille?


----------



## CrossX (14. März 2010)

Ist doch alles das gleiche. Nur die Verspiegelung ist teilweise anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poritz (14. März 2010)

ski brille geht auch nur der unterschied is skibrillen laufen net so schnell an


----------



## LB-Biker (14. März 2010)

Skibrillen sind meistens gefärbt, sodass sie die Sonneneinstrahlung soweit ausgleichen, dass du bei schönem Wetter zwar alles in der gewohnten Farbe siehst ( kommt mir zumindest bei meiner so vor), aber wenn du in der Halle oder bei schlechtem Wetter fährst siehst du alles in der anderen Farbe.
Darum würde ich von ner Skibrille abraten.


Nochmal zu mir:
Ists vom Gewicht so schlimm wenn ich den o neal fury nehmen würde?
Oder kann man das Gewicht vom helm durch entsprechende Nackenmuskulatur ausgleichen?

Der würde mir eig. besser gefallen als der Belistic da er herausnehmbares Futter hat.

MfG


----------



## poritz (14. März 2010)

ich denk net das des so schlimm sein würd


----------



## Michrat (14. März 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Moin, was denkt ihr, ist es sinnvoll für Dirt und Street nen Fullface aufzuziehen?
> Ich bin mir noch net ganz sicher, aber  so nen normaler Helm bietet ja 0 Kinnschutz.
> Ich habe in etwa 60 ? für den Helm eingeplant, jetzt stellt sich natürlich die Frage ( wenn Fullface) welchen ich nehmen soll und vorallem wo ich ihn bestellen soll, weil bei mir in der Umgebung gibts keinen Laden für sowas.
> Die SuFu habe ich schon beansprucht, und es gibt zwar 1000 Threads zu helmen aber keiner davon kann mir so richtig helfen.
> ...





Ich sage es mal so, Sicherheit hat schon ne hohe Priorität.

Sinnvoll wäre es beide Helme zu besitzen und je nach Einsatzzweck zu verwenden.
Man kann auch einen Kinnschutz nachträglich am Kinnriemen montieren. Wer eben lieber ne Freeride Halbschale trägt.
Zu berücksichtigen ist dabei auch, das in fast jedem Bikerkodex darauf hingewiesen wird, dass ich dort wo ich mit anderen Menschen konfrontiert werde mich nicht unnötig vermummen sollte, um den Ruf von Bikern nicht unnötig ins dunkle zu ziehen. Und das sollte man nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen, will man nicht in Verruf kommen 
Ich denke du wirst da ne Lösung für dich finden


----------



## Norman. (14. März 2010)

poritz schrieb:


> ski brille geht auch nur der unterschied is skibrillen laufen net so schnell an



Na das würd ich nicht sagen. Es gibt viele Googles fürs MTB und MX die Antifog-Beschichtet sind. Soger meine Fox The Main (Produziert von Oakley) für 50 besitzt diese beschichtung. Allerdings wird dies von den Abreißvisieren wieder rückgängig gemacht.


----------



## Stolem (14. März 2010)

Nimm doch den Oneal Fury der auch für MTB und nicht für MX ausgelegt ist.

siehe BMO:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...ace-Helme/Oneal-Fury-DH-Helm-2009::11195.html

guter Helm für günstig Taler!


----------



## LB-Biker (14. März 2010)

jo morgen schaue ich mir mal beide an und such mir einen aus.

Und das mit dem Fahrerkodex verstehe ich net, soll das heißen bevor mich nen Rentner komisch anschaut ziehe ich lieber keinen Helm an?
Dazu sage ich nur ; Blicke tõten nicht, stürze schon.


----------



## MrFaker (14. März 2010)

wenn dir dein Gesicht/ dein Kopf etwas Wert ist ganz klar FF 

es reicht schon aus einem meter mit deinem gesicht/kinn auf eine bordsteinkante zu fallen ...gute nacht

lg chris


----------



## Aluray (15. März 2010)

ok danke^^

also wegen dem dass man sich nich so vermummen soll:
ich fahr ja auf waldwegen eh nicht mitm ff, schon allein da ich ihn den ganzen berg hochschleppen muss^^
und im bikepark oder dirtpark hat ja fast jeder nen ff also werden die mir das schon verzeihen^^

das mit der googel muss ich mir noch überlegen und ausprobieren.

p.s ich find den oneal fury auch besser^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (15. März 2010)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> wenn dir dein Gesicht/ dein Kopf etwas Wert ist ganz klar FF
> 
> es reicht schon aus einem meter mit deinem gesicht/kinn auf eine bordsteinkante zu fallen ...gute nacht
> 
> lg chris


 
Es reicht auch schon, aus Versehen gegen einen Laternenpfahl zu laufen und schon tuts ordentlich weh.
FF ja oder nein wurde hier im Forum (wie so viele Anfragen) schon dermaßen oft angefragt und beantwortet, daß man dem Fragesteller gerne eine zwischen die Ohren geben würde. SUFU!!!! 
Generell lässt sich dies aber nicht pauschal beantworten, es kommt auf den Umfang und die durchschnittliche Schwierigkeit einer Enduro- oder Freeride-Tour an. Bei DH-Einsatz immer FF, bei AM und drunter niemals, genauso wenig fürs Posen zum Eisladen (zum Thema Bordsteinkante, Du fährst in der Stadt mit FF??, sorry: ).

Edit: Ich trage FF vielleicht auf 5% meiner Fahraktivitäten und sooooo luschig bin ich auch nicht unterwegs).


----------



## LB-Biker (15. März 2010)

Ok, hier bin ich, hau mich 

So ich habe mich jetzt für das Teil entschieden:   http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/fahrradhelme/oneal-fury-dh-helmet-black/19417.html

Stellt sich nurnoch die Frage wo ich es kaufen soll.
Wichtig ist natürlich, dass ich nicht passende Helme zurückschicken kann.

MfG


----------



## Stolem (15. März 2010)

nen riesen Text schreiben und sich über die Sufu aufregen bezw den Threadersteller der diese nicht nutzt ist scheinbar zu einer Forensportart geworden. Wie assi kann man eigentlich sein? Wenn es dich so sehr stört dann poste doch wenigstens Links zu Threads in denen das Thema behandelt wird. 
Desweiteren hat der TE ja am Anfang darauf hingewiesen das ihm die Sufu nicht geholfen hat. Wenn du ihn belehren willst dann gib doch welche deiner "insane Sufu-Skills" preis...


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. März 2010)

Weiss nicht was Du Dich aufregst, so unterbemittelt um passende Threads rund um den Sinn von Fullfaces zu finden kann man nicht sein. Des Weiteren meine ich meinen Senf zum Sinn oder Unsinn konstruktiv beigetragen zu haben.

Der nächste Post des TE, man möge für ihn die AGB´s von Onlineshops checken, damit er bei Fehlkauf nicht auf den Versandkosten hängen bleibt, ist ein weiteres Indiz für dessen Faulheit. Sorry für die drastische Formulierung.
Aber auch hier will ich konstruktiv sein: www.mountainbikes.net übernimmt u.a. auch die entstehenden Kosten eines Rückversandes.


----------



## LB-Biker (15. März 2010)

Du hast mich überführt, ich poste eigentlich nur um Dich zu ärgern.

So nochmal zu all denen die meine Faulheit ünterstützen, 
welche Shops könnt ihr zum Helmkauf empfehlen?


----------



## Funghi (15. März 2010)

www.chainreactioncycles.com super Preise und jute Auswahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB-Biker (15. März 2010)

Funghi schrieb:


> www.chainreactioncycles.com super Preise und jute Auswahl




die Preise sind ja der Hammer, wie siehts da mit versand aus und kann man sich da ohne Bedenken anmelden?


MfG


----------



## Funghi (15. März 2010)

ja, kannst dich da bedenkenlos anmelden  Versand wÃ¤re bei der GrÃ¶Ãe allerdings so 10,-â¬!


----------



## LB-Biker (15. März 2010)

Ich bin jetzt über den 661 full comp 2 gestolpert, der gefällt mir vom Preis und von der optik her noch besser,
aber warum ist das da so billig ? Mit 10  Versand ists da immer noch 20  billiger als im rest der Welt


----------



## MrFaker (15. März 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Es reicht auch schon, aus Versehen gegen einen Laternenpfahl zu laufen und schon tuts ordentlich weh.
> FF ja oder nein wurde hier im Forum (wie so viele Anfragen) schon dermaßen oft angefragt und beantwortet, daß man dem Fragesteller gerne eine zwischen die Ohren geben würde. SUFU!!!!
> Generell lässt sich dies aber nicht pauschal beantworten, es kommt auf den Umfang und die durchschnittliche Schwierigkeit einer Enduro- oder Freeride-Tour an. Bei DH-Einsatz immer FF, bei AM und drunter niemals, genauso wenig fürs Posen zum Eisladen (zum Thema Bordsteinkante, Du fährst in der Stadt mit FF??, sorry: ).
> 
> Edit: Ich trage FF vielleicht auf 5% meiner Fahraktivitäten und sooooo luschig bin ich auch nicht unterwegs).



ich fahr in der stadt kaum fahrrad, wüsste auch nicht was ich mit nem FR/Dhler und AMler dort machen soll 

war nur ein beispiel, aber ich würde am liebsten beim autofahren einen vollvisier tragen, aber dann heißt es ja "spinnt der" 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrVEn96EmOw"]YouTube- Renner VR6 Turbo FWD Testfahrt 1.5BAR E85[/ame] 

sicherheit geht immer vor, also bei mir - soll aber auch leute geben, die von haus aus nicht so hübsch sind und da ist es dann sowieso egal

lg chris


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. März 2010)




----------



## LB-Biker (15. März 2010)

ich wollte gerade bestellen und musste leider feststellen, dass nur Bezahlung per Kreditkarte möglich ist 

Gibts noch nen anderen Shop mit guten Preisen wo man auch per Überweisung zahlen kann?

MfG


----------



## MrFaker (15. März 2010)

papi oder mami? 

lg chris


----------



## LB-Biker (15. März 2010)

habe nwn anderes Angebot, ist zwar deutlich teuer aber naja, was will man machen.


http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...zMTIxMjE5MjEma2F0aWQ9MTMzJmhjPTEmc3o9MyZzcD0x

was sagt ihr zu dem Helm ansich?


----------



## poritz (15. März 2010)

Norman. schrieb:


> Na das wÃ¼rd ich nicht sagen. Es gibt viele Googles fÃ¼rs MTB und MX die Antifog-Beschichtet sind. Soger meine Fox The Main (Produziert von Oakley) fÃ¼r 50â¬ besitzt diese beschichtung. Allerdings wird dies von den AbreiÃvisieren wieder rÃ¼ckgÃ¤ngig gemacht.



ey mach mich net dumm von der seite an  awas net bÃ¶se sein 

ne ich hab damit gemient , dass die meisten mx Brillen nur ne einfach lexan scheibe haben un d skibrillen haben meist eine zweifach verglassung und von daher laufen die net so schnell an da bei ski fahren grÃ¶Ãere temperatu unterschiede zwischen haut und luft sind .


----------



## Norman. (15. März 2010)

poritz schrieb:


> ey mach mich net dumm von der seite an  awas net böse sein
> 
> ne ich hab damit gemient , dass die meisten mx Brillen nur ne einfach lexan scheibe haben un d skibrillen haben meist eine zweifach verglassung und von daher laufen die net so schnell an da bei ski fahren größere temperatu unterschiede zwischen haut und luft sind .




Tut mir ja leid

Ja ich versteh was du meinst. Aber im Winter sollte man die Goggle generell nicht absetzten denn dann können auch Skibrillen beschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB-Biker (16. März 2010)

bei mountainbikes.net sind schon Waren im wert von 10 Riesen im Einkaufskorb, wie bekomme ich die da raus und ist das immer so, ist das irgend nen Trick von denen?


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. März 2010)

So läufts bei denen, die musst Du jetzt alle nehmen.


----------



## LB-Biker (16. März 2010)

Ist es zufall, dass ich von Dir noch keinen hilfreichen Post gesehen habe?

Wie bekomme ich das Zeug aus dem Einkaufswagen raus, ohne jedes einzeln löschen zu müssen?


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. März 2010)

Das war jetzt aber gemein, immerhin habe ich Dir doch den Tipp mit mountainbikes.net gegeben?


----------



## LB-Biker (16. März 2010)

Es sollte nicht gemein sein, aber da Du dies so empfindest hast du mich in meiner Vermutung, dass es kein Zufall ist, bestätigt.
Ich wäre sehr dankbar über deinen angegebenen Link gewesen, aber wenn ich mich nicht täusche kam dieser schon unter den ersten 10 Posts vor.

Ich kann durchaus verstehen, dass Du meine Faulheit nicht unterstützt, nur wunder ich mich dann, warum du soviel hier Postest?

MfG


----------



## LB-Biker (17. März 2010)

soo habe mir jetzt den hier in Schwarz zugelegt [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Motorradhelm-Motocross-Enduro/dp/B000VLXHTY/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t"]Motorradhelm Motocross / Enduro: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Ich denke mal, der tuts auch, bzw. was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## alli333i (17. März 2010)

also man muss dazu sagen es ist kein bike-helm aber erfüllt seinen zweck sicherlich. der dürfte noch stabiler sein als viele biker helme.
allerdings ist das gewicht bestimmt sehr hoch (finde die angabe nicht falls sie da ist schätze aber so auf2-3kg mind.)


----------



## LB-Biker (18. März 2010)

ich werde ihn gleich wiegen wenn er da ist, aber für mich als Anfänger spielt das gewicht keine besonders hohe Rolle.
Wenn ich vom fahren her auf nem Niveau bin wos aufs gewicht ankommt kaufe ich mir halt nen anderen, aber ich brauche ja jetzt noch keinen super Helm wenn ich mich eh mal latzen werde.


----------



## cdF600 (18. März 2010)

Na das ist ja mal ne interessante Argumentation.
Du kaufst Dir also erst einen gescheiten Helm wenn
Du so gut bist dass Du nicht mehr hinfällst?
Merkwürdig......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silberwald (18. März 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt über den 661 full comp 2 gestolpert, der gefällt mir vom Preis und von der optik her noch besser,
> aber warum ist das da so billig ? Mit 10  Versand ists da immer noch 20  billiger als im rest der Welt



Hi, hab den auch. Nehm ihn allerdings zum FR her. Ist aber superleicht (der Helm). Kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## alli333i (18. März 2010)

er meint vom gewicht her. außerdem bietet der helm den er sich gekauft hat bestimmt mehr schutz als so mancher bike-helm. geht auch nicht beim ersten sturz kaputt, das nervt mich bei meinen bike-helmen am meisten, einmal auf die fresse legen und ich kann (muss) mir gleich nen neuen kaufen....grrrr!
und wenn er kaputt geht verliert er nur 60 und nicht 250 o.ä.


----------



## silberwald (18. März 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> ich werde ihn gleich wiegen wenn er da ist, aber für mich als Anfänger spielt das gewicht keine besonders hohe Rolle.
> Wenn ich vom fahren her auf nem Niveau bin wos aufs gewicht ankommt kaufe ich mir halt nen anderen, aber ich brauche ja jetzt noch keinen super Helm wenn ich mich eh mal latzen werde.




Du wirst dich wundern, wie schwer ein Motocross Helm auf deinem Hals/Kopf beim Fahradfahren ist. Außerdem sind die Motocrosshelme auch a bisserl klobiger im Erscheinungsbild.


----------



## Norman. (18. März 2010)

silberwald schrieb:


> Du wirst dich wundern, wie schwer ein Motocross Helm auf deinem Hals/Kopf beim Fahradfahren ist. Außerdem sind die Motocrosshelme auch a bisserl klobiger im Erscheinungsbild.



Wenn du mit 2 Kilo aufer Birne in der Gegend rumkutschst, dann wirst du merken wie viel 2 "läppische" Kilo sind. Wenn sich dann auch noch die Muskulatur dran gewöhnen muss... Na Prost Malhzeit







Zum globigen Erscheinungsbild: Das variiert natürlich von helm zu Helm, aber da siehts manchmal schon aus, als ob du zuviel "Hirnmasse hättest^^


----------



## LB-Biker (18. März 2010)

Also gut, wir halten einfach fest, dass die Meinungen gespalten sind und ich weiß auch noch net wie er ist, aber ich werde es euch wenn ich ihn erhalten habe und mal nen paar Probesprünge gemacht habe wissen lassen.

MfG

Edit:
Habe noch das hier:  http://www.louis.de/_10d1b97a95b83c...rtnr_gr=215560&anzeige=0&origin=berater_helme

MX Helm in der vergleichbaren Preisklasse, der hat auch nur 1380g
Dann wird meiner evl. auch so um den dreh herum liegen.


----------



## MrFaker (19. März 2010)

ich sag nur unbewegte und bewegte masse, dann kann sich jeder ausrechnen, wieviel ein paar gramm schon am kopf ausmachen 

mein dainese wiegt um die 950g, mein uvex 1,15kg

ein unterschied wie tag und nacht 

warum? s.o.

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB-Biker (19. März 2010)

also, ist heute mittag angekommen, gleich ausgepackt und erstmal gestaunt.
Das Teil hat ne richtig gute Verarbeitung, sieht hammer aus und stinkt nicht 

Beim aufziehen habe ich allerdings nen Schreck bekommen wie schwer das Teil aufen Kopf geht, aber sobald man erstmal drinnen ist könnte man glatt drin einschlafen. Beim abziehen reiße ich mir fast die Ohren ab, mal hoffen, dass sich das noch gibt.

Das Gewicht beträgt 1390 g und ist beim Springen ect. kein Problem.
Einzigste wo man das Gewicht merkt ist beim Wheelie fahre, da äußert es sich aber auch nur in so fern, dass der Kipppunkt verlagert wird.

Was mir zu denken gibt: Heut sinds 15 grad und dann ist das Teil ne recht gute Heizung, im Hochsommer wahrscheinlich ne Sauna.

Sonst gefällt mir das Teil supi 


MfG


----------



## Norman. (19. März 2010)

Das mit der Sauna ist wirklich schlimm. Du solltest mindestens alle 5 Minuten kurz "Durchlüften"


----------



## alli333i (19. März 2010)

naja 1400 ist ja ok. gratuliere zum neuen helm!


----------



## daywalker71 (17. März 2011)

Hi

Ich stolper jetzt erst über das Thema. Nach mittlerweile über 20 Jahren auf und unter dem Bike hab ich in Sachen Fullface auch praktischer Erfahrung und sicherlich auch ne gesunde Einstellung.

Ich hab sowohl nen Fullface als auch ne gut belüftete Halbschale. Lange Zeit hatte ich keinen Fullface, damals vor allem weil es sie damals auch im Bikebereich gar nicht gab .

Wenn es mal so doof läuft wie bei mir damals, dann hat man zwar ne Halbschale auf der Rübe wenn man praktischen Erdkundeunterricht bucht, aber der hilft dann nix wenn man mit vollem Schwung auf dem Kinn landet. Dann hört man seinen Kiefer knacken, die Zähne brechen und in der Notaufnahme den Doc sagen das er das Kinn net röntgen bräuchte da er den Knochen ja schon so top sieht 

Ein paar Wochen später mit Schnabeltasse, Strohhalm und zwei OPs denkt man über den Schutz am Kinn nach. Seither hab ich nen Fullface auf dem Kopp. Aber auch nicht immer. Beim spielen in der Stadt oder einfachem Gelände wo das Risiko überschaubar ist, sowie auf Tour nehme ich die Halbschale, in Tirol, unbekannten Strecken die es in sich haben (können) nehme ich stehts den Fullface. Auch wenn der einem das Hirn brät.

Kumpel hat nen Casco Viper der ne Halbschale ist mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel. Ist letztlich aber auch nicht so massiv wie ein richtiger Fullface sondern eher ein Kompromiss. Passt meine Rübe nicht rein, daher auch kein Thema für mich.

Nebenbei... es gibt auch leichtere und vor allem gut belüftete Fullface. Wobei meiner keines von beiden und dann auch noch schwarz ist. Aber... wer sich mal richtig aufs Fressbrett gelegt hat, der nimmt so was zuweilen in Kauf und der FF ist ja vornehmlich eh nur bergab auf dem Kopp und da hat man andere Sachen im Kopf als "Huch is mir warm"... 

Meine Erfahrung: Mit der Sicherheitsausrüstung steigt die Sicherheit auf dem Trail und damit der Speed und der Spaß. In Tirol auf unserer Standardhausstrecke in Serfaus (kenn ich im Schlaf) fühle ich mich Halbschale nur halb so wohl und bin deutlich vorsichtiger und lahmer was dann zuweilen erst recht zu brenzlichen Situationen führt wenn man zu langsam ist und das Bike zu bocken beginnt...

Geschmackssache... wie schon geschrieben wurde. Beides hat Vor und Nachteile und ist auch immer eine Frage des pers. Stylings.

Ich behalte beides im Betrieb...


----------



## Iconoclast (17. März 2011)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Also gut, wir halten einfach fest, dass die Meinungen gespalten sind und ich weiß auch noch net wie er ist, aber ich werde es euch wenn ich ihn erhalten habe und mal nen paar Probesprünge gemacht habe wissen lassen.



ich glaube nicht das irgendwer der meinung ist, das schwere helme toll sind 

wenn überhaupt, is nur bei dir was gespalten ^^


----------



## alli333i (17. März 2011)

kernspaltung...akw...super-gau...japan...


----------



## cytrax (29. März 2011)

hatte vor kurzem den hier in der hand sieht solide aus


----------



## sebamedd (4. April 2011)

Komische Frage...wenn du die mowlst dann lohnt der fullface allemal. Stylish biste halt mit nem fullface aufm dirtbike nicht unterwegs, das liegt daran das die fashion päpste aus dem dirtbereich alle ohne fullface fahren, selbst wenn Sie über iwelche 10m big air doubles fliegen. Da kannste dich halt auf den Kopf stellen siehe street-bmx da fahren auch alle nur mit caps weils die pro´s halt so vormache und es deshalb cool is. Gut und kompfortabel isses halt auch nicht immer. Was für dichpriorität hat musst du halt selber entscheiden...


----------



## soeinfeuerball (5. April 2011)

für die meisten user hier ist es zu spät oder sowieso unsinnig über die gesundheit ihres kopfes nachzudenken.


----------



## sebamedd (5. April 2011)

soeinfeuerball schrieb:


> für die meisten user hier ist es zu spät oder sowieso unsinnig über die gesundheit ihres kopfes nachzudenken.



meinst du mich weil ich das zeugs über fullface aufm dirt unstylish/uncool geschrieben habe? Da war ja keine Wertung dabei, das war nur ne traurige Feststellung, weils leider Fakt ist wenn man sich auf die Mehrheitsmeinung bezieht. Es ist halt so dass du gleich schräg angeguckt wirst wenn du mit nem FF-Helm dirten gehst, eben weil es nicht dem Bild entspricht dass durch die Pro`s in den prominenten zeitschriften vermittelt - und von allen nachgemacht wird. Meine Meinung zu denm Thema? Sicherheit sollte sich nicht irgendwelchen Modetrends beugen, von daher bin ich auch immer vermummt unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (5. April 2011)

Vorgestern beim Vienna Air King ist auch ein Fahrer in den Finals mit FF gefahren. 
Diesen Trend zu Dirthelmen kann ich eh nicht verstehen. Die Teile schützen doch im Falle eines Aufschlages kaum. Gerade das Gesicht ist da sehr anfällig.


----------



## sebamedd (5. April 2011)

jo seh ich ganz genauso. abgesehen davon verrustcht sone dirtschale auch bei guter passform relativ schnell wenns dich mal hinbretzeln sollte. Bissl besser als die XC-Modelle sind Sie shcon aber im Falle des Falles...


----------



## MrJerwain (5. April 2011)

Als ich neulich in Schramberg-Sulgen die Talabfahrt runter bin sind mir auch zwei schiebende Hardtailer mit Aldi-Regenjacke und Fußballschonern entgegengekommen - die haben mich (mit Fullface) auch seltsam angeschaut aber ich nur: ...äääääääh wayne?
Ich fuhr die Strecke das erste Mal und mir wurde gesagt sie sei nicht ohne, daher hab ich provisorisch den Fullface genommen. Klar, wenn das bisschen hokuspokus ist oder ich die Strecke kenn und weiß, dass sie schlappig ist, dann nehm ich aufgrund des Komforts auch eher die Halbschale, aber sonst geht mir die Sicherheit vor, egal wie iwelche halbreifen Trottel schaun.


----------



## JusReb1103 (5. August 2015)

Hallo! Ich würde mir gerne einen fullface helm zulegen! Jetzt würde ich gerne nicht über 100€ ausgeben und wollte fragen ob jemand einen fullface helm hat der diesen kriterien erfüllt: - gut belüftet, - unter 100 euro, - abnehmbares und waschbares innenfutter, - weites sichtfeld und er muss gut aussehen

Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen helm der diesen kriterien erfüllt und könnte ihn mir weiterempfehlen

Über das aussehen des helms lässt sich streiten aber bestimmt findet irgendwer einen helm der mir gefällt!

Danke schonmal im vorraus!

Lg


----------



## cxfahrer (5. August 2015)

Zuerst solltest du dir einen suchen der dir gefällt und passt (ANPROBIEREN!), dann kannst nach dem Preis googeln. Alles andere ist sinnlos.
Ich kann dir jetzt den Remedy empfehlen, aber 50% der Leute wackelt der aufm Kopf.


----------



## mfux (5. August 2015)

Wie anprobieren& dann den Preis googeln?


----------



## JusReb1103 (5. August 2015)

Ok danke ja ich hatte schon den oneal fidlock crawler anprobiert und ich glaube das ich den in s brauche oder m ach egal ich muss dann nochmal anprobieren das bringt ja nichts! Aber ob ihr vielleicht noch andere hättet die einfach den kriterien emtsprechen anprobieren kann ich dann ja noch


@mfux erstmal den helm bestellen oder in einen laden ehen dir den helm merken und dann kannst du den namen des helmes im netz eingeben und nach dem peris schauen ob es den vielleicht billiger gibt ( wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe)


----------



## cxfahrer (5. August 2015)

jup


----------



## JusReb1103 (5. August 2015)

Hatte schon jemand erfahrung damit?
Und wie findet ihr diesen? Der würde mir persönlich gefallen!

http://www.fc-moto.de/de_DE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -habicht- (6. August 2015)

Der fux ist nicht doof.
Ging ihm wohl eher darum, dass wenn man den Helm im Laden anprobiert ihn auch dort kaufen soll... Kann ich nur unterstützen sofern sich der Preisunterschied im Rahmen hält.

Link führt nur auf die HP. 
Moto X Helme sind aber sicher weniger belüftet und schwerer als Donwhill FF


----------



## Kadauz (6. August 2015)

Kann da den Bluegrass Intox empfehlen. Der hält ordentlich was aus (schon zweimal getestet ), ist relativ leicht und hat hat ein wechselbares Innenfutter (zumindest der Vorgänger vom aktuellen Modell). Die Belüftung ist so lala, aber ausreichend.


----------



## Baxter75 (6. August 2015)

JusReb1103 schrieb:


> Hatte schon jemand erfahrung damit?
> Und wie findet ihr diesen? Der würde mir persönlich gefallen!
> 
> http://www.fc-moto.de/de_DE




Meinst du evt den Airoh Fighters Helm ????


----------



## Maas89 (6. August 2015)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Meinst du evt den Airoh Fighters Helm ????



Kennst du denn den Helm?  Falls ja würde mich deine Meinung dazu interessieren


----------



## Baxter75 (6. August 2015)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Kennst du denn den Helm?  Falls ja würde mich deine Meinung dazu interessieren




Hatte ihn letztes Jahr in Winterberg mal auf.. Von der Verarbeitung ,muss ich sagen, hat er nen sehr guten Eindruck gemacht ,was man in der Preisklasse auch erwarten sollte bzw kann ... Was das Gewicht angeht,fand ich ihn mit ca 900g recht leicht ..


----------



## JusReb1103 (6. August 2015)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Meinst du evt den Airoh Fighters Helm ????


Nein ich meine den O'Neal fidlock dh evo race oder so der in schwarz weiss wo 1970 immer drauf steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

